# Patrick's police funding, more cops but we are taking away your funding.



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

It is one of the items Governor Deval Patrick has trumpeted repeatedly while unveiling his budget for next year: 250 new police officers to walk the beat in Massachusetts cities and towns.

But a closer examination of Patrick's plan reveals that the governor would pay for the initiative, in large part, by stripping money from a popular police grant program that sends money to local departments.

http://www.boston.com/news/local/massachusetts/articles/2007/03/02/patricks_police_funding_plan_hit/

This picture turns me on for some reason


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

This is sooooo typical of the politicos. Knowing the general public only pays attention to headlines and snippets, they spew forth their spin only to make themselves looks good to the minions. Shuffling the deck, unfunded mandates, etc., etc., etc.! Grrrr......:sb:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

"250 new police officers to walk the beat in Massachusetts cities and towns."

I thought he said it was going to be 1000 new officers


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

250 per year for 4 years


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

209 said:


> 250 per year for 4 years


Thats not even a drop in the bucket as to what is needed.
1000 a year still would leave them shorthanded.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> Thats not even a drop in the bucket as to what is needed.
> 1000 a year still would leave them shorthanded.


You arent kidding we run short quite a bit.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> "250 new police officers to walk the beat in Massachusetts cities and towns."
> 
> I thought he said it was going to be 1000 new officers


750 couldn't make it over the wall.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

250 a year x 4 years.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

94c said:


> 750 couldn't make it over the wall.


Hahaha!!!


----------

